# Ebling = The greatest snow tool ever! EVER!!!!!!!1



## Peterbilt (Apr 28, 2007)

Got to use my 12ft Ebling for the first time today. 

Nothing much, Dryer fluff, started plowing @ 12AM, Snow kept falling all day, Ended up with about 6 or so inches.

After about 2 hours (My learning period) I pretty much stopped using my Boss, and only drug the snow around. Oly used my plow on tight corners and stacking.

I did everything from a few condo drives, to street, to small parking lots, to big parking lots. The Ebling did not disappoint!!!!!!. This thing does everything I thought it would do and more.

If you haven't ever tried, or or on the fence, or just don't believe in what you can accomplish with one of these. You need too.. 


They are the real deal!!!!!!!

Thanks JD, Mark and the folks at Ebling.

J.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Really glad you like it so much. I'm jealous about all the snow your getting.


----------



## Scottscape (Nov 27, 2005)

I could probably put a dent in the market here with one of those! Any pics?

What do those usually run for cash and carry?


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Scottscape;926896 said:


> I could probably put a dent in the market here with one of those! Any pics?
> 
> What do those usually run for cash and carry?


5200 cash and carry 12 footer
5500 cash and carry 14 footed
5800 cash and carry 16 footer

some where in that range


----------



## Peterbilt (Apr 28, 2007)

Pics from today, 2 to 3 inches of fluff covered Ice. God I love winter!!

Pic 1, Pulling away from a parked truck
Pic 2, Pulling down hill, not alot of snow left at this point
Pic 3, Pulling and stacking
Pic 4, Cutting In alond sidewalk
Pic 5, Pushing up whats left

Over all I still like it. I did break a shear blot on it today when I got to close to a retaining wall.

J.


----------



## vamootsman (Oct 5, 2008)

What do these do that make them so much better than a good standard plow? I'm asking the question because I'm interested, not because I have an unfounded opinion. My big contract is a really large movie theatre, and am looking for options to make things a little more efficient.


----------



## FaulknerLwnCare (Nov 17, 2005)

That thing is pretty sweet but are you trying to kill that little truck ? You gotta be over the GAWR


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

FaulknerLwnCare;928987 said:


> That thing is pretty sweet but are you trying to kill that little truck ? You gotta be over the GAWR


Whats there to kill in a Ford?


----------



## lawnproslawncar (Dec 9, 2007)

The Ebling Pull Plows are the beasts in the rear mounted plow market. The benefits of them is that you're able to take a 3/4 ton truck that could handle a 9' plow at most and give it the ablility to pull up to 16' of plow. You're able to use down pressure to get through hard pack and then turn it into a box blade to carry snow around corners without massive loss when turning


----------



## lawnproslawncar (Dec 9, 2007)

FaulknerLwnCare;928987 said:


> That thing is pretty sweet but are you trying to kill that little truck ? You gotta be over the GAWR


*IF* he has that truck setup correctly that pull plow should be ok for the truck with little abuse if he's carefull


----------



## Peterbilt (Apr 28, 2007)

I really don't care if I tear up my truck, I can always buy another one. 

Remember this, My equipment is mine, Not yours. I can and will do with MY tools what I want.

J.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Think you save 30% using the Ebling?


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

Peterbilt;929014 said:


> I really don't care if I tear up my truck, I can always buy another one.
> 
> Remember this, My equipment is mine, Not yours. I can and will do with MY tools what I want.
> 
> J.


well said, but can start a war between some people!


----------



## vamootsman (Oct 5, 2008)

lawnproslawncar;928998 said:


> The Ebling Pull Plows are the beasts in the rear mounted plow market. The benefits of them is that you're able to take a 3/4 ton truck that could handle a 9' plow at most and give it the ablility to pull up to 16' of plow. You're able to use down pressure to get through hard pack and then turn it into a box blade to carry snow around corners without massive loss when turning


I need to push/pull a 1/4 mile, then stack. Will it pull better than a blade/box will push?


----------



## lawnproslawncar (Dec 9, 2007)

I imagine it would. I don't own one yet...yet! maybe JD Dave will have some imput


----------



## ProSeasons (Nov 30, 2000)

Peterbilt;929014 said:


> I really don't care if I tear up my truck, I can always buy another one.
> 
> Remember this, My equipment is mine, Not yours. I can and will do with MY tools what I want.
> 
> J.


I heard that. They make new trucks everyday eh, Peterbilt?payup
I will beat a truck to death, too. Always buy a new one.

The Ebling on the back actually serves as ballast and will help the truck balance the weight of the plow up front.
The advantage of a rear plow is that it is easier to pull a load rather than push it. Check your trucks towing capacity and imagine if that were a load of snow in a pull plow, it is no different than towing a trailer.

I've 'towed' 64000 pounds of sled at a couple of truck pulls and it didn't bother my truck at all. My truck would rather pull anything than push it around.

That and the fact that an Ebling is 12 to 18 feet wide.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

ProSeasons;929249 said:


> I've 'towed' 64000 pounds of sled at a couple of truck pulls and it didn't bother my truck at all. My truck would rather pull anything than push it around.


LOL, didnt bother it at all, so whats that mean, you took the sled home with you?

I find my truck doesnt care what its doing, it pushes just as good as it pulls... I think the main differance here is a truck can move that snow 1/4 mile pulling it opposed to a tractor or a piece of equipment pushing a pusher up front...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Uh oh, the secret is out. 

Glad you're happy with it. I'm working on replacing my SideWing with a back blade, they are just so much more efficient.


----------



## Lawn Enforcer (Mar 20, 2006)

I might be picking up a few gas station accounts, as well as a large car wash, and all these pictures and talk of Eblings are making me seriously consider it.


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

If I can swing the $$ one will be going on my next truck!


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

The biggest Ebling (16') will save you time on large open areas, but on more complicated areas ( islands and other obstructions ) you will not see any real time saving. If I plow with a 10-11' blizzard plow going forward I am carrying the snow to it's final destination. If I'm using a pull plow I end up stopping 20' short of where I need the snow to end up. I then need to back up and hit it with the front plow to get it to it's final destination - hence, no time saving. Also as I have mentioned in previous post, the wetter and heavier the snow fall, the less you will be able to pull effectively. Front plows roll the snow in front of you or to one side making it easier to move. The Ebling does not, it's a staight pull. 

There is no doubt these plows are well made and handy to say the least( Esp. for Resi's - although I think a 12' would be the max for usefulness on resi's). That being said, They are quit expensive and not the end all be all for plowing. Make sure you have the right accounts to make one worth your while.

Yes, I want a 12' to do residential with. payup


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

WIPensFan;929817 said:


> The biggest Ebling (16') will save you time on large open areas, but on more complicated areas ( islands and other obstructions ) you will not see any real time saving. If I plow with a 10-11' blizzard plow going forward I am carrying the snow to it's final destination. If I'm using a pull plow I end up stopping 20' short of where I need the snow to end up. I then need to back up and hit it with the front plow to get it to it's final destination - hence, no time saving. Also as I have mentioned in previous post, the wetter and heavier the snow fall, the less you will be able to pull effectively. Front plows roll the snow in front of you or to one side making it easier to move. The Ebling does not, it's a staight pull.
> 
> There is no doubt these plows are well made and handy to say the least( Esp. for Resi's - although I think a 12' would be the max for usefulness on resi's). That being said, They are quit expensive and not the end all be all for plowing. Make sure you have the right accounts to make one worth your while.
> 
> Yes, I want a 12' to do residential with. payup


Cow excrement.

How can you claim this BS when you don't even own one?

All my smaller trucks are equipped with Blizzards. 3 are equipped with Ebling back blades with wings. One doesn't have a back blade, one has a Sidewing and the other is a spreader model like Chad's. And we do 5 residentials.

We use them on every lot we plow--large and wide open, tight with lots of obstacles and everything in between.

You need to get your facts straight before spewing garbage.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

WIPensFan;929817 said:


> The biggest Ebling (16') will save you time on large open areas, but on more complicated areas ( islands and other obstructions ) you will not see any real time saving. If I plow with a 10-11' blizzard plow going forward I am carrying the snow to it's final destination. If I'm using a pull plow I end up stopping 20' short of where I need the snow to end up. I then need to back up and hit it with the front plow to get it to it's final destination - hence, no time saving. Also as I have mentioned in previous post, the wetter and heavier the snow fall, the less you will be able to pull effectively. Front plows roll the snow in front of you or to one side making it easier to move. The Ebling does not, it's a staight pull.
> 
> There is no doubt these plows are well made and handy to say the least( Esp. for Resi's - although I think a 12' would be the max for usefulness on resi's). That being said, They are quit expensive and not the end all be all for plowing. Make sure you have the right accounts to make one worth your while.
> 
> Yes, I want a 12' to do residential with. payup


On most lots you push up your back blade snow on your next pass. and if your good you can set the 16 ft to around 12ft to cut around curbs. It's all about how good you are at setting yourself up as to how much time you save. There is no way possible you will loose time on even a small lot because even if you don't use the blade you can push more with your front blade because of the extra ballast. Doing residentials I would go with the 16 ft but that's JMO.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

How did I know you two Ebling hawks would be the first to respond with some ********! Quit trying to push these on everyone, they're not for everyone. At least have a little class!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

WIPensFan;929865 said:


> How did I know you two Ebling hawks would be the first to respond with some ********! Quit trying to push these on everyone, they're not for everyone. At least have a little class!


Maybe because what you said was horse crap. 

Maybe because you don't have a clue since you don't own one. You're making comments based on your opinion and stating it as fact. I am providing a rebuttal based on actual experience and usage.

Maybe that's why I responded. 

I'll change it for you. Any back blade with or without wings will save you time and make you more efficient in any lot, small or large; wide open or lots of obstacles. SwingWing, Xtendaplow, Ebling, Daniels, etc.

Happy?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Mark is the expert, I'm a little late coming to the party and I admitt I jumped on the band wagon. I also put 30k of my own money up without even seeing the blades because Mark said they were good. If you look at all of Mark's posts he doesn't sugar coat anything, he tells it like it is. Also Mark has zero to gain from anything he says about Ebling, Also do some searches here and anywhere else you want and try and find someone that is unhappy with there Ebling or wished they didn't buy one.


----------



## Peterbilt (Apr 28, 2007)

I have a 12ft, and its just amazing at how much faster it is. And I have only used it for 3 full days now. 

It doesn't matter what kind of plowing you do either. Large lots, small lots, lots with islands, lots with curbs, streets, Benching along streets, hooking piles down so the blower can get at the loose snow, It doesn't matter. They work and thats all there is to it.

I would love to go out and get 2 tractor units and another one for a truck. But, Not till next season of course.

J.


----------



## slongfellowii (Dec 29, 2004)

WIPensFan;929817 said:


> The biggest Ebling (16') will save you time on large open areas, but on more complicated areas ( islands and other obstructions ) you will not see any real time saving. If I plow with a 10-11' blizzard plow going forward I am carrying the snow to it's final destination. If I'm using a pull plow I end up stopping 20' short of where I need the snow to end up. I then need to back up and hit it with the front plow to get it to it's final destination - hence, no time saving. Also as I have mentioned in previous post, the wetter and heavier the snow fall, the less you will be able to pull effectively. Front plows roll the snow in front of you or to one side making it easier to move. The Ebling does not, it's a staight pull.
> 
> There is no doubt these plows are well made and handy to say the least( Esp. for Resi's - although I think a 12' would be the max for usefulness on resi's). That being said, They are quit expensive and not the end all be all for plowing. Make sure you have the right accounts to make one worth your while.
> 
> Yes, I want a 12' to do residential with. payup


Did you stay at a Holiday Inn Express?
Sound like what people were saying a few years ago about those funny white plow with too many moving parts. No way you can save that much time with powered wings. What if you hit something and bend one. 
How about the one where a loader with a Protech can't be that much fast than one without.
Seems the manufactures like Snoway see the advantage of having wing on the front plows also. Revo?
I don't know if you noticed, but you might be left behind when someone else in your area gets one.
As far as a 12' being the biggest for usefulness on resi's, how wide do they pour the double drives in Wisconsin. They pour them 16' here.
Watch this video and tell me how much time he is "lossing" because he has to lift the backbladehttp 20' early.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

WIPensFan;929817 said:


> Yes, I want a 12' to do residential with. payup


Yup you sure know what your talking about... All double drives are 22' wide minimum here... So you can make 3 passes where I'll do it in 2...

The Ebling does make almost every lot faster, I have 2 where I prefer to use just my front blade tho, due to rolling parking lots and steep hills as the ebling dosent have a float function... But like JD Dave said, just having the ebling on will allow you to push more or atleast stay out of 4 wheel alot more even if you dont use it...


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

slongfellowii;930036 said:


> Did you stay at a Holiday Inn Express?
> Sound like what people were saying a few years ago about those funny white plow with too many moving parts. No way you can save that much time with powered wings. What if you hit something and bend one.
> How about the one where a loader with a Protech can't be that much fast than one without.
> Seems the manufactures like Snoway see the advantage of having wing on the front plows also. Revo?
> ...


Did I miss something in that video? Is he doing residential? That must be a huge house! That guy drives a lot of semi trucks! He's not gaining that much over and above what the blizzard is getting. If he has loading docks to pull, then hell yea it's much easier. The question is how much time is he saving? If you know then put it on here.

Your going to pull a 16' drive with a 16' wide plow? Have fun replacing sod, retaining walls shrubs, boulders, and everything else that always borders drives. My guess is you've never done it!


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

WIPensFan;930439 said:


> Did I miss something in that video? Is he doing residential? That must be a huge house! That guy drives a lot of semi trucks! He's not gaining that much over and above what the blizzard is getting. If he has loading docks to pull, then hell yea it's much easier. The question is how much time is he saving? If you know then put it on here.
> 
> Your going to pull a 16' drive with a 16' wide plow? Have fun replacing sod, retaining walls shrubs, boulders, and everything else that always borders drives. My guess is you've never done it!


Hmm I wonder if I'm saving time? BTW Just because you have a 16' plow doesn't mean you have to set it at 16'.


----------



## WMHLC (Jul 31, 2005)

I'm no snow plowing expert or anything, and I don't have an ebling blade, but I do have a B&B back blade. We cut 1.5hrs off one of our routes this year, by having a back blade on the truck. With the back blade you get double the carrying capicty as a standard blade, plus you don't have to worry about runoffs, and you get a much cleaner lot with the down pressure. I thought back blades would only work on driveways until I did a side by side test. The back blade cleared the acre lot 14mins faster. I can't image the time improvement using an 12-16ft back blade. Now I can start lowballing and make some money.xysport:yow!:wesport


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

JD Dave;930470 said:


> Hmm I wonder if I'm saving time? BTW Just because you have a 16' plow doesn't mean you have to set it at 16'.


JD, in that video, how wide is the front plow and how wide is the back? I didn't see the back plow gather any additional snow from what it had in it at the start.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

WIPensFan;930499 said:


> JD, in that video, how wide is the front plow and how wide is the back? I didn't see the back plow gather any additional snow from what it had in it at the start.


The Ebling is a 10-17.5 and it's basically closed and the front is a 12-18. The snow was very heavy and he couldn't pull the blade if he took to much. That was the first storm we tried it, I'm assuming that lighter snow won't be as much of a problem. On 800 ft pushes I'm pretty certain the backblade will save us time.


----------



## vamootsman (Oct 5, 2008)

So, does anyone have a link or some video, to a truck plowing with a blade on the front, and a 16' Ebling on the back doing some long pushes/pulls, like 1000+ft ? In heavy snow? I hate to get in the middle of such a good pissing match, but I'm really interested in the thing, I just haven't seen any video that would lead me to believe that it would be better or equal to a Skid or small wheel loader with an Arctic 12 or 14 for a really big lot. That's not an opinion, just trying to sort it out.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

vamootsman;930631 said:


> So, does anyone have a link or some video, to a truck plowing with a blade on the front, and a 16' Ebling on the back doing some long pushes/pulls, like 1000+ft ? In heavy snow? I hate to get in the middle of such a good pissing match, but I'm really interested in the thing, I just haven't seen any video that would lead me to believe that it would be better or equal to a Skid or small wheel loader with an Arctic 12 or 14 for a really big lot. That's not an opinion, just trying to sort it out.


No vids of 1000 ft pushes, I actually only have one place where we push the snow more then 1000 ft and I will say without a doubt that a wheel loader with a 14ft pusher will be better for that. The Ebling for a pickup is for the guys that are running pickups already and they just want to increase productivity. I run 2 skids in the winter but I really can't compare them to the pickup because all they do is clean out loading docks and between trailers all night.


----------



## Bajak (Nov 12, 2008)

WIPensFan;929865 said:


> How did I know you two Ebling hawks would be the first to respond with some ********! Quit trying to push these on everyone, they're not for everyone. At least have a little class!


They may not be for everyone, but I like to learn.


WIPensFan;930467 said:


> Just keep spread'in that salt all over that new Ebling smart guy! Then in in two seasons when it won't operate because it's rusted to ****, come on here and tell us how your the expert.


I plowed snow in his area for 17 years and I can tell you right now, for his area that is a true money maker and the ROI is going to be worth a few more trucks set up like that.



JD Dave;930470 said:


> Hmm I wonder if I'm saving time? BTW Just because you have a 16' plow doesn't mean you have to set it at 16'.


Even a moron like me knows a 16' plow is too much for a 2' drifted lot over 800':laughing: I would like the option of 10' or 16' and anywhere in between.

I miss Horsting around in snow and would like my wife to be able to wear more Ebling- "bling"

Just offering my....







ussmileyflag even


----------



## vamootsman (Oct 5, 2008)

JD Dave;930649 said:


> No vids of 1000 ft pushes, I actually only have one place where we push the snow more then 1000 ft and I will say without a doubt that a wheel loader with a 14ft pusher will be better for that. The Ebling for a pickup is for the guys that are running pickups already and they just want to increase productivity. I run 2 skids in the winter but I really can't compare them to the pickup because all they do is clean out loading docks and between trailers all night.


Thank you.


----------



## slongfellowii (Dec 29, 2004)

No, the Kubota video is not residential. Every watch one of John Geers. 200 in 8 hours. Even if he is exagerating by double, 100 is more than most people could handle without a 16 foot. The point is you don't even own one. Your arguments have about zero credibility. I may as well say you can't possibly be saving any time with the Blizzard plows you have on your trucks. I don't know if you noticed but everyone who owns one seem to like them and recommends them. But what would myself, Mark, JD, Triple L, Pete, know about them. I just cruise the internet stealing pictures of equipment so I can recommend it to try help people improve their business.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

:waving: hi guys

BENIFITS OF A REAR PLOW_ NO MATTER WHAT BRAND

from some one with 9 years of experiance using them both for myself and for an old employeer.

the rear plow does the following. 

1. collects snow. and carries it. blizzards and plows with wings are nice, but i can back up into single parking spots, lower the rear plow and pull the snow out carring it completely to the other end of the lot with ZERO spill off. TRY THAT WITH A FRONT BLADE...not happening

2. turns, curves, circles. the rear plow no matter what the brand can clean all the way to the curb, where the front plow will not. the front plow will follow the outer circle, not the inner. Even little parking islands, and enterance ways just seem to get cleaner, wider, and faster done in one single pass

3. Plowing only from one dirrection. yes i have to raise the plow 20 feet before the curb, but then i just back up, and push it up. When plowing lots that are small and with islands, you normally have to plow in one dirrection, then turn around and push those areas that you missed the other way. i can do the whole area at once... ever have this problem... plowing during the day in front of a building enterance. you plow 1/2 - 3/4 of it then you drive around so you can turn around and push those last 4 spots going the other way....and in the mean time some a$$ parked where you just plowed, right in your way..... guy with a rear plow,...is already done, and the car never parked there becasue the plow driver was there.

4. loading docks, drive ways..its not even funny

5. It will catch spill off... YES for those that double it, even with a 8 foot daniels...it catches me 8.5 foot western spill off. dont ask me how but it does. it also leaves very clean lines, looks like a snow blower did it

6. you dont have to back up, father than the area you have to accutally plow. You can stay on your own property to plow an enterance way, instead of backing up into dangeuos busy traffic and roadways.... i just back up to enge of the property and pull; the snow in . this applies to all areas. instead of back up around a blind cornor of a building.....i can back up to the egde of the building, if you need a diagram on this let me know...i can draw it better than explain it. gas stations...schools, and place that you end up disruppting traffic while plowing, this will cut that in half , which is safer and saves time


obiously, the benifits of a 16 foot Vs an 8 are more... these are just a few from a rear plow user that applie to all the brands and sizes


JD - the "no float" option was an issue with my daniels.. in certain situations it applied so much down pressure you could get ung up on uneven ground (if it was really bad). I rewired my control so that it has a float and a DP mode. - just an idea for you. it also made hook up easier


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Everyone that has used a back plow or has seen the videos knows they are a major time saver on driveways. Lets just talk about large lots, say 2-3 acres or more( could be less, that's fine to). Can someone with a (12-14-16') Ebling on a pickup do a timed comparison on one of their accounts. Let's say you plow the lot on a 2-3" snowfall without dropping the Ebling. You time it out honestly and plow as though you normally would plow. Then, the next 2-3" snowfall you use the Ebling and front plow however you see fit to use them. Again, nobody will benefit from this info if your not completely honest( Video would be best, but difficult). I would say the front plow should be 8.5' -11' wide for a good indication of time saved. I'm sure we would all benefit from knowing real numbers when deciding if one of these plows would be of significant advantage to buy.

JD, If you want to do it with tractors, go for it! I'm sure you would have a lot of interested parties for that info also.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

i just had an idea i had to share

Ok id have to aggree with the comment about the salt proablly shortening the lift of the plow.

SO , what about a liquid system?? i would think it could be mounted to the rear of the plow.. heck use the plow like the "boom" 16 foot spray boom, that folds to 8 feet, just have the nozzels angled away from the plow a bit


----------



## slongfellowii (Dec 29, 2004)

These times are daytime maintenance plows. Fire lanes and parking drive lane, similar condition 2" snowfall 8 acre? total lot 800 parking spaces plus gas station. First set my truck 8.5 with scoops plus another sub truck with 8 foot straight.
12/10 2.75h 1.75
12/19 2.75h 2h
First time with Eblings on lot.
12/26 3.25 hours one truck only.
Didn't have to pay sub as it is per push.
As JD said it does not have to be used full open all the time. 
WI, wouldn't it sound ridiculous if I said there is no way you can plow a singlewide drive with your 8611 because at 11 feet you would be tearing up sod an retaining wall blocks and shrubs?


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Slong, explain your time better, I'm not sure I follow the way you explained it. As for your last question I'm not commenting anymore, it gets deleted anyway!


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

slongfellowii;931105 said:


> WI, wouldn't it sound ridiculous if I said there is no way you can plow a singlewide drive with your 8611 because at 11 feet you would be tearing up sod an retaining wall blocks and shrubs?


Not to mention the 8611 takes quite a truck to hold it. Try stuffing an f450 or larger with an 8611 on the front with a 10' dump box on it and a spreader in a residential driveway.

Now try putting a pickup like Peterbilts in the same driveway.

Which one is faster, easier to see out of, and more manuverable now? I'd go with the pickup, but that's just me.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Mark13;931116 said:


> Not to mention the 8611 takes quite a truck to hold it. Try stuffing an f450 or larger with an 8611 on the front with a 10' dump box on it and a spreader in a residential driveway.
> 
> Now try putting a pickup like Peterbilts in the same driveway.
> 
> Which one is faster, easier to see out of, and more manuverable now? I'd go with the pickup, but that's just me.


Mark, I don't have a spreader in my dump and it's really easy to see out of and manuver around. I know it wouldn't seem like it, but it makes quick work of drives.


----------



## slongfellowii (Dec 29, 2004)

Sorry edited times on 19th. Total truck hours on 10th 4.5, 19th 4.75, 26th 3.25. Saved about 1.25 hours total. I had to be there .5 more, but did not have to call in the sub.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

slongfellowii;931125 said:


> Sorry edited times on 19th. Total truck hours on 10th 4.5, 19th 4.75, 26th 3.25. Saved about 1.25 hours total. I had to be there .5 more, but did not have to call in the sub.


Hey, it obviously saved you time. Where do you think you saved the time?


----------



## slongfellowii (Dec 29, 2004)

Drive lanes heavy traffic One pull each side one cleanup down the middle to the staging piles at the end. Without, usually 5-6 passes. I'm not saying you don't know anything, but you really can't comment on how these perform in any conditions whether it be driveway or commercial. 12 14 or 16 beat 11 anyday. My front plow with scoops measures out nearly identical to a 8611lp in scoop, depth and width. I am betting my truck will pull twice as much with the Eblings in "bucket" as your Blizzard in high traffic. At night when I can circle plow at much higher speed. I windrow most with my front and take care of them with front and back plows to the pile similar to JD's video, carrying twice as much to the end of the lot.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

I disagree. I can comment without owning one. I have a real good picture in my head of what they will do without owning one. I don't own a Ferrari or Volkswagon beetle, but I can picture what will happen in a drag race. I'm glad your investment is paying off for you, that's the way it should work.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

vamootsman;930631 said:


> So, does anyone have a link or some video, to a truck plowing with a blade on the front, and a 16' Ebling on the back doing some long pushes/pulls, like 1000+ft ? In heavy snow? I hate to get in the middle of such a good pissing match, but I'm really interested in the thing, I just haven't seen any video that would lead me to believe that it would be better or equal to a Skid or small wheel loader with an Arctic 12 or 14 for a really big lot. That's not an opinion, just trying to sort it out.


Probably not, because if you try it on a regular basis you'll be going through a lot of trannies.

As Dave said, this is where you need a loader or tractor.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Or a big ol Duramax LOL 

On a side note, I put the quality of the ebling to the test today when it found a tree backing out of a residential driveway on to the street 

Didnt even put a scatch in the paint or a dent, Nothing!!! Super plows!


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Triple L;931412 said:


> Or a big ol Duramax LOL
> 
> On a side note, I put the quality of the ebling to the test today when it found a tree backing out of a residential driveway on to the street
> 
> Didnt even put a scatch in the paint or a dent, Nothing!!! Super plows!


I have some pics of an Ebling that hit a pole doing 20. I won't mention any names. LOL


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

elite1msmith;930964 said:


> :waving: hi guys
> 
> JD - the "no float" option was an issue with my daniels.. in certain situations it applied so much down pressure you could get ung up on uneven ground (if it was really bad). I rewired my control so that it has a float and a DP mode. - just an idea for you. it also made hook up easier


I'm working on a float option, I agree with you that it needs one.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

JD Dave;931474 said:


> I have some pics of an Ebling that hit a pole doing 20. I won't mention any names. LOL


LOL atleast it wasnt me.....


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

What are the chances of seeing one of these units in operation on a residential driveway? i have not put plows on my trucks because we have small driveways around here, and i don't think it would be helpful, however i like the idea of one of these units


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

otherwise i am going to have to fly down and work for JD Dave for a couple weeks for free!!!


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

buckwheat_la;931597 said:


> What are the chances of seeing one of these units in operation on a residential driveway? i have not put plows on my trucks because we have small driveways around here, and i don't think it would be helpful, however i like the idea of one of these units


U are still going to need the front plow to stack the snow....unless you leave a big pile in the street


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

hlntoiz;931654 said:


> U are still going to need the front plow to stack the snow....unless you leave a big pile in the street


That's what they all do in Grand Rapids. Pull the snow out of the driveway and disperse the snow in the street as they drive away. See it all the time. It's real easy to save time that way.....


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

JDiepstra;931658 said:


> That's what they all do in Grand Rapids. Pull the snow out of the driveway and disperse the snow in the street as they drive away. See it all the time. It's real easy to save time that way.....


Mark O....He is on to you. You better quit putting you snow in the street..Or the cops are gonna be called..


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

JD Dave;931481 said:


> I'm working on a float option, I agree with you that it needs one.


i used a few relays, basicly i added another switch, which activates a few relays that keep the valves open. Its a little more complicated than that. when you hit raise that circit clicks off. and if you hit the "lower" while the float mode is on, it goes back into float. hitting it again "lower" while its already floating will apply down pressure again. ALso i made it so it powers down, then when you rease the switch its in float. I had it just flaot down , but it wasnt heavy enough to break thru frozen snow.

let me know ill draw up a diagram if you need help


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

WIPensFan;931146 said:


> I disagree. I can comment without owning one. I have a real good picture in my head of what they will do without owning one. I don't own a Ferrari or Volkswagon beetle, but I can picture what will happen in a drag race. I'm glad your investment is paying off for you, that's the way it should work.


Sure you can comment, just learn and make sure you tell people the difference between your opinions\conjectures and facts.

You stated that an Ebling blade would NOT save time in a tight lot, that is an opinion, not a fact. I say from my office, pushing paper here in Miami that it will.

Even your comparison to the Ferrari\VW drag race you hedge on, you say you picture what will happen, not what WILL happen. Because there are too many variables. Ferrari could crash, blow an engine or tire, idiot driving it, etc.



JD Dave;931481 said:


> I'm working on a float option, I agree with you that it needs one.


Didn't I reply to this?



Matson Snow;931697 said:


> Mark O....He is on to you. You better quit putting you snow in the street..Or the cops are gonna be called..


Wrongo, apparently you missed both memos. I am a 15 YO girl pushing paper in my office in Miami. Just ask WizzPens.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Matson Snow;931697 said:


> Mark O....He is on to you. You better quit putting you snow in the street..Or the cops are gonna be called..


I know I know, I did say "all". However I've never seen an Oomkes truck do it. They are a professional bunch.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Mark, not only will you not save time in a tight lot, I guarantee you won't save time! How's that! Now go get me some coffee, sharpen that #2, and get back to that paper work you've put off for the last 48 hrs. while bashing everyone's opinions.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

WIPensFan;932188 said:


> Mark, not only will you not save time in a tight lot, I guarantee you won't save time! How's that! Now go get me some coffee, sharpen that #2, and get back to that paper work you've put off for the last 48 hrs. while bashing everyone's opinions.


Well, like duh, like ya know?

Of course I wouldn't save time, I'm a 15 YO girl in Miami.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

WIPensFan;932188 said:


> Mark, not only will you not save time in a tight lot, I guarantee you won't save time! How's that! Now go get me some coffee, sharpen that #2, and get back to that paper work you've put off for the last 48 hrs. while bashing everyone's opinions.


maybe im missing something. i do pletty of tight lots,. and when i send a truck over with a rear plow...if the operator knows how to use it, i save time. Id say its about having a skilled operator that knows when to use it. Its not something i use on every single push


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

elite1msmith;932355 said:


> maybe im missing something. i do pletty of tight lots,. and when i send a truck over with a rear plow...if the operator knows how to use it, i save time. Id say its about having a skilled operator that knows when to use it. Its not something i use on every single push


. There are many places where you simply don't need the rear blade. It's not that big of a deal! Way too much is being made of this.


----------



## Peterbilt (Apr 28, 2007)

Heres what I have been able to do with mine.

I have had this account for 4 years now. 

Year one. 3 trucks, lots of back dragging, and not at all efficient. 3 hrs
Year two. 1 tractor with 8ft landpride rear blade, one truck. 2 hrs
Year three. 1 tractor with rear blade, one truck. 2 hrs
This year. 1 truck 7.5 straight blade, 12ft ebling. 1 to 1.5 Hrs. 

I am now able to get closer to the garage doors, I can also do the wierd garage curve at the end alot faster, I can get the snow where I want it (Not the easiest places, saves on parking) 

I plow the street and around the large unit at the bottom with the front. (Windrow it out away from the bottom) the do the rest with the ebling. Stack the snow with the front, run the top 8ft side walk with the front again, then call the sand truck in.

Front plow is an the ground for about 15 minutes.

J.


----------



## CaptainSmokey (Nov 19, 2009)

pretty bad ass!


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

I sure wish we had a popcorn smiley right now!!!!


----------



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

I honestly think you are the one making the big deal out of it all. Youre trying to say one minute that it cant possibly save you time yet you have all these guys on here who are shelling out big money on these type of plows and are loving every minute of it. I honestly cant say I've ever talked to anyone who has used ANY type of rear plow, no matter how big or small who hasnt told me its one of the best investments they have ever made for their business. I cant wait until I can add one to my trucks!! I dont think anyone will argue with you that on a huge wide open lot with a large heavy snowfall a loader with a pusher is probably the best way to go. but be real. not everyone has enough equipment or big enough lots to dedicate an entire piece of equipment to that lot. and we all know how much easier it is to get a truck from one lot to another vs. a loader and pusher. heck if you really dont think they are better just study some of the videos posted on youtube and such.































I just dont see how someone can say after seeing all the different uses of rear plows that they aren't worth it. Keeping in mind that this thread is more about Ebling than any other I still posted a video link of the Daniles box because the ebling can do everything it can and then some. And then to go on and say JD an Mark are a**holes for trying to push those products on everyone here is an absolute CROCK!!! if that were the case there wouldnt be all the support for those two after they help someone get an ebling plow....the first thing they all do when they come on here after buying one is thank Mark, JD and those guys and say how they dont know how they ever did it before.

K im done here


----------



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

just for you crash.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

elite1msmith;931085 said:


> i just had an idea i had to share
> 
> Ok id have to aggree with the comment about the salt proablly shortening the lift of the plow.
> 
> SO , what about a liquid system?? i would think it could be mounted to the rear of the plow.. heck use the plow like the "boom" 16 foot spray boom, that folds to 8 feet, just have the nozzels angled away from the plow a bit


no one else think this is a good idea?


----------



## A Man (Dec 24, 2007)

JD Dave;931474 said:


> I have some pics of an Ebling that hit a pole doing 20. I won't mention any names. LOL


Laugh it up boys, laugh it up..........
I have to be honest and let the plowsite community know that it wasn't 20, more like 10 but it was 10 to 0 in 01. seconds. 24" diameter concrete light standard posts don't have much give, and neither to eblings, a real test to their strength.

As for the efficiency of the ebling, after a full year of plowing I can honestly say that it dramatically increases production in 90 percent of plowing scenarios if operated by a satisfactory operator, I say that as we only had one ebling last year and I use it, and even after 10 years of plowing I clearly have much to improve on.

As for an example of the efficiency increase, we've been doing this place for the past 10 years, it's just over two acres of plowable area, I've done it many times with a 9'2 boss V and last year with an ebling. Let's hear your guess's with and without the ebling on a 3" snowfall, Triple L can ride along with me to offer confirmation next event. Snow is placed in the highlighted areas. I will post the actual times in an hour or so.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

JD Dave;930470 said:


> Hmm I wonder if I'm saving time? BTW Just because you have a 16' plow doesn't mean you have to set it at 16'.


If the blade has down pressure on the back of a pick up truck, what type of pressure is on the back of a tractor? I'm assuming it's a floating blade on a tractors three point hitch?
Considering everyone likes to share the price for trucks, is a 17'5 (16?) ft. blade for the 
3 pt. in the same price range as the truck? (Yes, I know you e-mailed me the price; was that truck or tractor pricing?)


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Peterbilt;932438 said:


> Heres what I have been able to do with mine.
> 
> I have had this account for 4 years now.
> 
> ...


Can't argue with that. I can honestly say, the first time I ran the Ebling it was the first time I really felt effiecient running a pickup. 


A Man;932583 said:


> Laugh it up boys, laugh it up..........
> I have to be honest and let the plowsite community know that it wasn't 20, more like 10 but it was 10 to 0 in 01. seconds. 24" diameter concrete light standard posts don't have much give, and neither to eblings, a real test to their strength.
> 
> As for the efficiency of the ebling, after a full year of plowing I can honestly say that it dramatically increases production in 90 percent of plowing scenarios if operated by a satisfactory operator, I say that as we only had one ebling last year and I use it, and even after 10 years of plowing I clearly have much to improve on.
> ...


I'm terrible trying to estimate time but I'm guessing a good time will be around 1 hour. My Dad has always said "If you havn't wrecked anything you havn't done anything" 


elite1msmith;932549 said:


> no one else think this is a good idea?


I'd rather have someone else come in and salt and have full visibility. Plus the liquid drifting around the blade will be just as bad as the salt. JMO


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

BMWSTUD25;932484 said:


> I honestly think you are the one making the big deal out of it all. Youre trying to say one minute that it cant possibly save you time yet you have all these guys on here who are shelling out big money on these type of plows and are loving every minute of it. I honestly cant say I've ever talked to anyone who has used ANY type of rear plow, no matter how big or small who hasnt told me its one of the best investments they have ever made for their business. I cant wait until I can add one to my trucks!! I dont think anyone will argue with you that on a huge wide open lot with a large heavy snowfall a loader with a pusher is probably the best way to go. but be real. not everyone has enough equipment or big enough lots to dedicate an entire piece of equipment to that lot. and we all know how much easier it is to get a truck from one lot to another vs. a loader and pusher. heck if you really dont think they are better just study some of the videos posted on youtube and such.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you slow?? I said you won't save time in a tight lot. I believe that. Show me where I said they are not worth it. I never called anybody an a**hole. I called Mark the king of the Dip****s. I believe that. I also never expressed that anyone that has bought an Ebling was or should be unhappy with it. What I was saying was not everyone needs or can benefit from a pull plow. I believe that. So please quit making **** up I claimed to have said.


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

Wow!!! This thread seems to be turning into a cat fight. Let's relax a bit. We have people that are sharing about their experiences in becoming as efficient as possible. Thank you for sharing. Take their experiences for information and use it if it helps you. It also should be understood that the efficiencies shared might not be applicable to every operator or snow removal operation. My, My, My.

Herm Witte

Witte Lawn Maintenance, Inc.

Our family firm serving West Michigan since 1957


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

:laughing: wow this thread is off and running, barreling down a hill like a out of control semi,  i well say that it seems that (considering all parties seem to be well rounded professionals) i don't see the need for all the drama, can't we all just get along


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

blowerman;932618 said:


> If the blade has down pressure on the back of a pick up truck, what type of pressure is on the back of a tractor? I'm assuming it's a floating blade on a tractors three point hitch?
> Considering everyone likes to share the price for trucks, is a 17'5 (16?) ft. blade for the
> 3 pt. in the same price range as the truck? (Yes, I know you e-mailed me the price; was that truck or tractor pricing?)


The Tractor back blades have a slight forward angle on the cuttingedge which gives them a more aggressive edge. The truck blades cutting edge is straight up and down.

Tractor Back Blades:

96"L X 24"H Moldboard and 102"L X 30"H Moldboard Options for Hydraulic Wing Models Only
16-Foot is the Standard Width with Fully Extended Wings For Both Height Option Hydraulic Back Blades
Standard 3-Point Mount and Pins
Powder Coated Red 
Hydraulic Wings Have Poly Cutting Edges
Moldboards Have Steel Cutting Edges
Quick Couplers and Hoses
Prices Reflect Tractor-Ready Ports
Total Tractor Plow and Mount Estimated Weight: 1280 lbs

30"x120"x17.5ft $6,250.00 
30"x102"x16ft $5,950.00 
24"x102x16ft $5,716.00 
SPECIAL COLOR……………………………...100.00
POLY CUTTING EDGE ON MOLDBOARD…165.00


----------



## lawnproslawncar (Dec 9, 2007)

JD Dave;932805 said:


> The Tractor back blades have a slight forward angle on the cuttingedge which gives them a more aggressive edge. The truck blades cutting edge is straight up and down.
> 
> Tractor Back Blades:
> 
> ...


*HA HA HA...Is this some sort of a sales pitch dave?
You got me turning numbers already!​*


----------



## slongfellowii (Dec 29, 2004)

4 out of 5 doctors prefer Trident. Wi goes to the other just so they can argue.


----------



## lawnproslawncar (Dec 9, 2007)

slongfellowii;933066 said:


> 4 out of 5 doctors prefer Trident. Wi goes to the other just so they can argue.


LOL! I am a colgate man myself!


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

A Man;932583 said:


> Laugh it up boys, laugh it up..........
> I have to be honest and let the plowsite community know that it wasn't 20, more like 10 but it was 10 to 0 in 01. seconds. 24" diameter concrete light standard posts don't have much give, and neither to eblings, a real test to their strength.
> 
> As for the efficiency of the ebling, after a full year of plowing I can honestly say that it dramatically increases production in 90 percent of plowing scenarios if operated by a satisfactory operator, I say that as we only had one ebling last year and I use it, and even after 10 years of plowing I clearly have much to improve on.
> ...


LOL, my educated guess WITHOUT AN EBLING with a 9.5' blade is 45min - 1 hour just in the front lot (including shovelling and cursing and yelling at the F'd up interlock on all walkways and steps) and then atleast another hour everywhere else...

With an elbing - 1 hour (but I really just cant see Adam getting out of his truck and physcially working, i mean shovelling with that time LOL)


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

FaulknerLwnCare;928987 said:


> That thing is pretty sweet but are you trying to kill that little truck ? You gotta be over the GAWR


yeah darn! truck looks just like our blue 06! whats that thing weigh in back? i guess its ok if you dont have any salt or anything back there lol.

What size is the plow 7'6" super duty with wings? ive considered putting the wings on our two 7'6s for the f150s.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Peterbilt;932438 said:


> Heres what I have been able to do with mine.
> 
> I have had this account for 4 years now.
> 
> ...


Baaaahhhhh, you're just another Ebling pusher, who cares about actual numbers?



elite1msmith;932549 said:


> no one else think this is a good idea?


I've pondered it several times. And when money isn't an object, anything is possible. Just haven't worked it all through in my head yet, but it would be fun to try.



JD Dave;932635 said:


> Can't argue with that. I can honestly say, the first time I ran the Ebling it was the first time I really felt effiecient running a pickup.
> 
> LOL
> 
> ...





WIPensFan;932682 said:


> Are you slow?? I said you won't save time in a tight lot. I believe that. Show me where I said they are not worth it. I never called anybody an a**hole. I called Mark the king of the Dip****s. I believe that. I also never expressed that anyone that has bought an Ebling was or should be unhappy with it. What I was saying was not everyone needs or can benefit from a pull plow. I believe that. So please quit making **** up I claimed to have said.


I love you too, WizzPens.

PS It should be Queen of Dip****s, you did get the memo, didn't you?



JD Dave;932805 said:


> The Tractor back blades have a slight forward angle on the cuttingedge which gives them a more aggressive edge. The truck blades cutting edge is straight up and down.


For now anyways. 



slongfellowii;933066 said:


> 4 out of 5 doctors prefer Trident. Wi goes to the other just so they can argue.


:laughing:


----------



## ontario026 (Dec 22, 2008)

buckwheat_la;932801 said:


> :laughing:  i well say that it seems that (considering all parties seem to be well rounded professionals) .......


Since when???? I thought Mark was a 15yr old girl from Miami????


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

ontario026;933255 said:


> Since when???? I thought Mark was a 15yr old girl from Miami????


Aha!!!!!!!!!!!!

He got the memo Wizz, what's your excuse?


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

This thread is done! Someone put something else up so we can start a new argument.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

lawnproslawncar;933019 said:


> *HA HA HA...Is this some sort of a sales pitch dave?
> You got me turning numbers already!​*


Give me a PM after they've turned enough.

Mark I actually mentioned to Jim and max that I didn't think the tractor blades needed an angled edge. I'd rather them not catch anything. Also can you mention to Jim about the cross over relief valve. LOL I keep forgetting to.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

WIPensFan;933396 said:


> This thread is done! Someone put something else up so we can start a new argument.


Why don't you start one about the effective temps of sodium chloride.


----------



## Peterbilt (Apr 28, 2007)

Ramair,

Ebling weighs something like 750 lbs, there are 10 to 12 bags of melter in the back of the truck in case the side walk guys miss something. Front is a 7.5 poly, with wings, total width is 9.5. Front of truck had timberens, but they fell off this summer. Rear of truck has no bags or anything like that. 

Truck handels everything real well. I have been going with out the wings lately, the wings dont clean as well, but do help alot when I push up the Ebling piles.

I have a second F150 that has the same plow set up on it as well, just no ebling. Its got a spreader on it for tight areas, parking ramps, and a rollercoaster we plow that we have named "Super Scary"

J.


----------



## slongfellowii (Dec 29, 2004)

elite1msmith;931085 said:


> i just had an idea i had to share
> 
> Ok id have to aggree with the comment about the salt proablly shortening the lift of the plow.
> 
> SO , what about a liquid system?? i would think it could be mounted to the rear of the plow.. heck use the plow like the "boom" 16 foot spray boom, that folds to 8 feet, just have the nozzels angled away from the plow a bit


Had an associate say the same thing about 2 weeks ago. Should be able to cover 20 feet at a time if nozzles were positioned right. We just don't use liquid.


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Mark Oomkes;933571 said:


> Why don't you start one about the effective temps of sodium chloride.


----------



## lawnproslawncar (Dec 9, 2007)

You eat ur popcirn. I think I better work on becoming a distributor for WI/MN.


----------



## zipp669 (Jan 23, 2001)

I have had a 7.5 Daniels since 1997 and up until this year on a 1984 Chevy k20 with a 7.5 meyers. Put it on a 97 f350 with a fisher v this year.

It is not an Ebling, but it is and was the best investment I had ever made. Now I have made a few more good investments, but this at the time was the best. back drag drives. Go across the convenience store parking lot and scrape while pushing. 

Called Daniels today to get an 8' one. 

I still have the original cutting edge on it. I do not have anything that is a long push that I can use it on. So not tons of wear from long drags.

I cannot tell you how much time it cut off of anything. I do remember when I got it how much residential driveway time it took off of them not having to BACKDRAG. it saved lots of time there and scraping at the local Caseys picking up what fell out of the Meyers with the wings on it.

Back blades no matter which one save time. 
I have backed into trees, curbs and poles and nothing has hurt it.
It does make the truck longer but well worth it.


----------



## bossplwr09 (Sep 24, 2007)

Mark Oomkes;933571 said:


> Why don't you start one about the effective temps of sodium chloride.


HAHA.. That's priceless. And just my $.02, in order to give an opinion on a product you should be someone that has used the product, not someone that has used the product in their head. I myself can imagine all sorts of things in my head, but when reality strikes that differs quite a bit. Again just my .02, but ebling blades have successfully cut time off our our routes, along with any back blade we have used.


----------

